# Is there such thing as a "brown roan"?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes there is. 

Brown roan would be a black horse with the brown agouti and roan (E_ At_ R_)

ETA and the horse is the first ad is for sure a brown. you have to remember at one point horses were labeled as blue roan or red roan. no other choices for roans horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, there is such a thing as brown roan, but many people register and refer to them as blue roans because it's easier and more common (or because they just can't tell the difference LOL). The same way that some people refer to bay roans as "strawberry" roans.

She's a beauty, regardless of what color they call her, but I did get a kick out of the rubber horn wrap on a cutting saddle:lol:.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's what I was thinking but I've never seen "brown roan" as a color choice.

The horse in the first ad is most definitely brown to me, plus the roan gene.


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is an interesting website with information on the genetics of the roan colours as well as several pictures of different colours - including blue/brown, red, strawberry and bay. Roan

The roan gene mixes white hairs in evenly with the base coloured hair on the body.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That website has a fair bit of mis-information on it. I wouldn't use it as a reference myself.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

So can roan appear on any color technically?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> So can roan appear on any color technically?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. Just like any other white pattern


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Interestings.
Does anyone know what a palomino roan would/could look like? 
Is there such a thing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Just googled palomino roan. And there it was...
Interestings... You learn something every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> That website has a fair bit of mis-information on it. I wouldn't use it as a reference myself.


Chiilaa - just curious (and for my own education about colour genetics) what is the misinformation on that website? I'll admit I just scanned the main text.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

First of all they completely skip brown as a base colour, which it is in its own right. 

They also use the terms blue, strawberry and red. I am a stickler, I don't like to use any term other than the one that is correct, in this case - black roan, chestnut roan and bay roan. 

They also describe strawberry roan as having no black on it (fair point if they are saying that is a chestnut base with roan) but then go on to say that the bay roan pictured is almost a strawberry roan. This is pretty much why I never use these terms - the horse can't be chestnut roan if he has a bay base, no matter how much black does or does not show.

Another thing I didn't like is that they repeatedly say that roan doesn't show until the foal shed. Many roans are not apparent for a few years after, so they should reflect that and not state "foal shed is when roans show their roaning" as a rule and not a guide. Nit picking I know, but still not correct.

There are several times a brown roan is referred to as blue roan, which is also not correct.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking further around that site, the less I like it. I could list every inaccuracy I find if you want, but it might take a while. Personally, it looks like the author made it a while ago, and has not stayed up-to-date with current research since *shrug* maybe the 70s? Well not that bad lol, but you get the idea.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I found out just recently my 'bay' roan solid APHA reg. gelding was actually a brown(with roan), because of the mealy muzzle, lighter underbelly, ect. 

Roan can appear on ANY color, buckskins, brown, black(blue roan), palomino(honey/palomino roan), or chestnut(red,or strawberry roan), and all the rest.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My BOs have a brown roan. She's registered as blue roan with the AQHA, but she is nowhere near black and would be the funkiest looking bay. 

Keep in mind with cream dilutes that the roan can "hide" on them due to the lightness of their coat. I know there was a palomino on another forum that tested positive for roan but there you couldn't tell just looking at him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, here's a perfect example. They have him listed as a "blue roan" when he is very clearly a brown roan.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5235


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

i thought there was only blue, red/strawberry, and bay roan?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> i thought there was only blue, red/strawberry, and bay roan?


Roan is a white pattern. It can appear on any base colour, from the basic black or red, through to every modifier. It can also appear with other white patterns.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Nokotaheaven said:


> i thought there was only blue, red/strawberry, and bay roan?


Those are just terms. Don't think of roan as a "color", because it actually is not. As Chiilaa says, horse of any base color or pattern can be roan...


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

My first mare was a brown roan, registered a bay roan standardbred though.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ohh okay.
And yea when I saw on here someone said ppl don't always know how to label the colours it made me think of my horse. She's a grulla that's greying out, and everyone at her barn thinks she's a blue roan


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

oh and is it possible gor a dun factor horse that has bars on her barrel to also have dapples?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> oh and is it possible gor a dun factor horse that has bars on her barrel to also have dapples?


Dapples are not caused by a specific gene. They are a sign of a healthy horse with a healthy coat, so any horse may have them.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Dapples are not caused by a specific gene. They are a sign of a healthy horse with a healthy coat, so any horse may have them.


 oh okay, thank you


----------

